# Announcement: 3SDM Wheels from Forge Motorsport US



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Breaking News: 

Forge Motorsport is pleased to announce that our US office has been appointed as the official US importer of 3SDM wheels out of the UK! 

www.3sdm.co.uk 

Production of the highly anticipated 0.05 design is currently under way with the first bulk shipment expected to arrive in the US sometime in June! We are working to have a dedicated US website live very shortly as well! 










Look for more information to be available at the Southern Worthersee show in a few weeks, where we will also be taking orders for the wheels! 

Until the US website goes live, please contact us at [email protected] with any enquiries.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

WOW!!! 


I really like those


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hell ya!!


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

reminds me of old Ferrari wheels, in a damn good way


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL couldn't find a better pic to compair??? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow they look sweet:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Lol @ "Breaking News"


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Lol @ "Breaking News"


 Totally. Not a fan either. At least not on a TT


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Totally. Not a fan either. At least not on a TT


 +1. Must be a sign of the pending end-of-times, as we agree on this. 

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Must be a sign of the pending end-of-times, as we agree on this


 :laugh: 
I actually like them. They look like the Tarmac only concave with special centers. 
Although 1552 has wheels that look exactly the same so I'm confused as how that's possible


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> +1. Must be a sign of the pending end-of-times, as we agree on this.
> 
> cheers.


 :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

From 3SDM website. 



> 3SDM is the breath of fresh air the otherwise stale aftermarket wheel sector needed.


 LOL. Not really. Last time I checked their 0.01 wheels are like 10 other sets of wheels that are made. And their .05 is the same. They look cool but hardly a 'breath of fresh air'.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The three piece version is pretty cool. Doesn't look like it is even an option yet though. Most likely will be over priced, just like many others...


----------



## how.odd (Jan 17, 2011)

Neb said:


> LOL. Not really. Last time I checked their 0.01 wheels are like 10 other sets of wheels that are made.


 They're not like other wheels, they are other wheels. What I mean is the 0.01 is the Miro 111. Not sure if they're licensed under Miro, or if they buy from the same factory, but I do know it's the exact same wheel. 

So I can't see Forge brining over that design when it's got the exchange rate and added shipping expense to deal with compared to the Miro version that's already here.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> :laugh:
> I actually like them. They look like the Tarmac only concave with special centers.
> Although 1552 has wheels that look exactly the same so I'm confused as how that's possible


 With regards to the similarly styled renderings that fifteen52 has posted and a few people have mentioned, they are still just that, renderings. There is no tangible wheel that exists in the real world yet, unlike the 3SDM 0.05 which has already been cast and is in production. The 3SDM 0.05 has been in design and development for some time now, and the modified fifteen52 Tarmac is a relatively new thing. The designs are also different in distinct ways if you really wanted to nit pick. I also specifically recall them mentioning that they were going to be offered as a forged wheel only costing in excess of $1000-1200 each, with no mention that a cheaper cast version was planned, so that means it's not going to be readily available nor cost effective for the majority of potential buyers. That is not to say anything negative about it in any way whatsoever, kudos to them, but it's not really comparable at this point. :thumbup: 



Forty-six and 2 said:


> The three piece version is pretty cool. Doesn't look like it is even an option yet though. Most likely will be over priced, just like many others...


 The pricing for the 3-piece versions are still being finalized. Given that they are completely custom made to customer specs, they will certainly not be cheap, but they will definitely be comparable to other fully custom made wheels on the market. Customer specified diameter, width, offset, colors/finishes, etc. :thumbup: 



how.odd said:


> They're not like other wheels, they are other wheels. What I mean is the 0.01 is the Miro 111. Not sure if they're licensed under Miro, or if they buy from the same factory, but I do know it's the exact same wheel.
> 
> So I can't see Forge brining over that design when it's got the exchange rate and added shipping expense to deal with compared to the Miro version that's already here.


 The 0.01 design is indeed the same as some other options currently available in the US. This wheel was not being marketed in the UK at all, so 3SDM did so themselves, and this afforded them the opportunity and resources to create their own unique offering in the 0.05 design, which is indeed completely fresh and exclusive to them designed completely in house by their own staff. While we absolutely have access to the 0.01, we will not be making a priority of it, as it is already readily available from other sources in the US. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> With regards to the similarly styled renderings that fifteen52 has posted and a few people have mentioned, they are still just that, renderings. There is no tangible wheel that exists in the real world yet, unlike the 3SDM 0.05 which has already been cast and is in production. The 3SDM 0.05 has been in design and development for some time now, and the modified fifteen52 Tarmac is a relatively new thing. The designs are also different in distinct ways if you really wanted to nit pick. I also specifically recall them mentioning that they were going to be offered as a forged wheel only costing in excess of $1000-1200 each, with no mention that a cheaper cast version was planned, so that means it's not going to be readily available nor cost effective for the majority of potential buyers. That is not to say anything negative about it in any way whatsoever, kudos to them, but it's not really comparable at this point. :thumbup:


 Mike, first off I want to apologize for posting in your thread - I pretty much never do that to a fellow advertiser. 

The only reason I am posting is because our name is mentioned here and also because you've offered info that also involves us. I sense an undertone in your post that suggests the renderings we've shown are somehow a reaction to a competitor's design, and I want to go on record to state this is 100% not true. 

To set the record straight, the renderings we've shown of our pocketed-spoke Tarmac were created at the same time as the original - that is to say, almost two years ago. From the get-go we saw the Tarmac as being a versatile design capable of morphing into several different looks. While you are correct in suggesting we are currently creating forged versions of our pocketed design, we do have the ability to machine our cast Tarmacs to a similar effect.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Brad, I am more than happy to state publicly here on the forums that there is absolutely no tone implied in my comments at all, least of all any directed towards yourselves. If any was inferred, I apologize as well. 

As you are aware, I had been in contact with yourselves on multiple occasions regarding the possible purchase of a set of Tarmacs for my own vehicle, so I absolutely respect and appreciate what you guys are doing. It was always just bad timing when I was ready to purchase as you guys happened to be out of stock in those instances, so I would otherwise own a set myself. 

The only reason for my remarks here were that we preemptively anticipated some comparisons being made, and we simply wanted to clarify some of the differences between the wheels to highlight that there was absolutely no plagiarism on the part of either party and that both designs were done independently although perhaps simultaneously. 

There is nothing but respect from us, and we do not want to create a directly competitive, least of all an antagonistic environment, so please don't think we have any intentions to the contrary. We're happy to work with you guys in any capacity possible as well. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow if the vendors can get along why can't the rest of us lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The only reason for my remarks here were that we preemptively anticipated some comparisons being made, and we simply wanted to clarify some of the differences between the wheels to highlight that there was absolutely no plagiarism on the part of either party and that both designs were done independently although perhaps simultaneously.


 It's funny; I think we're both a little sensitive to some of the reactions people have shown and I totally respect and appreciate your point of view. I'm happy we've both cleared the air (in this thread at least, lol) and I appreciate you replying to what I wrote with such consideration. We think the world of you and Forge and also do not wish to cultivate a hostile environment in any way. 




PLAYED TT said:


> Wow if the vendors can get along why can't the rest of us lol


 Some vendors make it ridiculously easy to get along :beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> It's funny; I think we're both a little sensitive to some of the reactions people have shown and I totally respect and appreciate your point of view. I'm happy we've both cleared the air (in this thread at least, lol) and I appreciate you replying to what I wrote with such consideration. We think the world of you and Forge and also do not wish to cultivate a hostile environment in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Both wheels share similarities to a mid80s, early 90s Ferrari wheel, which undoubtably was similar to another wheel. 

I don't see the two wheels looking anything alike in a lot of ways. Both look amazing and kudos to both teams for releasing some awesome wheels.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. hopefully use in mk4s can get the widest wheels all around with the offset! that concaveness is sweet!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL :what:. But yeah I like that they are offered in 9.5.:thumbup:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i'd like to see what these look like on a TT,


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

With that concaveness probably like sex.....or to some fat chicks in bikini's, but who's to judge whats good and bad:laugh:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> With that concaveness probably like sex.....or to some fat chicks in bikini's, but who's to judge whats good and bad:laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

US pricing has been finalized on the wheels, and we are now accepting pre-orders! Delivery of the first shipment is still expected in June!

5x100

18x8.5 et35 - $275 each
18x9.5 et35 - $300 each

$1100 non staggered 8.5" wide
$1150 staggered (_8.5 front, 9.5 rear_)
$1200 non staggered 9.5" wide

Standard colors will be silver with polished accents, and then a matte black finish. We have not yet been able to finalize custom colors.

Shipping will be additional.

Contact us if you are interested in pre-ordering a set! :thumbup:

[email protected]


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Official pricing on the 3-piece 0.05 is now available:

18" starting at $1100 each
19" starting at $1200 each
20" starting at $1300 each
22" starting at $1450 each

Most finishes/colors available!

Please email us at [email protected] with your fitment requirements for a specific quote! You must include, diameter, widths, offsets, and desired finishes!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Emails sent...no replies. Im looking to send * someone* some money for wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We're here. Send the email to [email protected] and we'll sort you out.



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Emails sent...no replies. Im looking to send * someone* some money for wheels.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That's where I sent them.


----------

